# Bosch Drive Unit Differences



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

2018 Unit Bosch Drive Unit Active Plus (50Nm) Cruise (250Watt)
2019 Unit Bosch Drive Unit Performance Generation 3 (65Nm) Cruise (250Watt)

What are the likely differences between the 2 & is it worth £300 in real life.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Oct 2019)

Well top speeds are equal for obvious reasons. In theory the higher torque will bring you to speed faster on inclines. The CX has a higher motor assistance %, which means you don't have to have to pedal as hard to achieve the same speed. The Active Line is aimed at city riding, light trails and the CX Performance at eMTBs/cyclocross. Of course, bike manufacturers are not fixed to those applications. You'll find CX motors on heavy duty commuters and tourers.

I don't have the best historical perspective because most of my own research was comparing the 2019 to 2020 models, so take what follows with a pinch of salt. But through my reading I did establish that the older Active Line models will suit city riding better than that generation of CX Performance because after the 15.5mph cut-off, resistance to muscle powered pedalling after the cut off is massively reduced for the Active Line, unlike the old CX line which will feel more sluggish. This doesn't matter much for the CX range aimed at eMTB bikes, because you really wanted the extra torque for climbing. It was the major trade off, but the extra torque is particularly useful for the stop start riding your might do on an MTB.

Bosch just updated their CX line this model year (2020), the new version is nearly half the size of the 2019 version and brings it in line with the Active Line Range, which will mean weight savings and more compact designs, but most significantly it does away with the aforementioned resistance after the motor cuts out, it is supposed to feel more natural, like a real bottom bracket. So the lines between the models are now more blurred than they were. Whether you need the extra torque and to answer your question about whether it's worth it for you, we will need to know how you intend to use the bicycle you ultimately buy and where you ride it. A heavier rider, or those carrying luggage would benefit from the extra torque.

If you are prepared to wait to get your hands on a 2020 CX Performance bike, you can have the best of both worlds. The CX line also gets the new improved eMTB mode, which changes motor assistance dynamically between 110-320% depending on how hard you are pedalling, something the Active Line is missing.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

Thanks for the response, I'm not considering 2020 as the bike I'm looking at is the Cube Acid Hybrid 2018, it's currently £300 cheaper than it's 2019 model with the same specification apart from the motor (or at least what I can see)

https://www.cube.eu/cz/2018/e-bikes...cube-acid-hybrid-one-500-29-greennblack-2018/
vs
https://www.cube.eu/en/2019/e-bikes.../cube-acid-hybrid-one-500-29-greynwhite-2019/

I'm not interested in having the latest version for the sake of having the latest version, it's for communing I currently ride it on my Cube Attention, but at 22.5 miles with 1500ft of climbing & I find it just a little too much & it takes a little too long, hoping that an E-bike makes it more enjoyable & shave a little time off.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Oct 2019)

If your commuting isn't off road or doing lots of climbing and not having the dynamic eMTB mode isn't a deal breaker, go for the Active Line Plus.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

The point is mute anyway as having contacted the bike shop that had them available on line, now say they don't have any stock


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The point is mute anyway as having contacted the bike shop that had them available on line, now say they don't have any stock




I would avoid any of the Bosch motors with the small front ring which have been discontinued for 2020.

Nothing wrong with them - I have one - but the motors with the full size front ring are quieter, smaller, and have little or no resistance above cut off speed.

Slightly less poke, but I run my motor on one of the lower power settings, so unless you have 20 percent climbs to do, an Active Line motor will be fine.

You will need to run the motor on a lower setting if you want to make your commute round trip on one battery.

I would be looking to recharge at work, if only for an hour or two.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I would avoid any of the Bosch motors with the small front ring which have been discontinued for 2020.


Both have 38T on front sprocket if that is what you mean?


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Both have 38T on front sprocket if that is what you mean?



I'm going to wish I hadn't started this.

Up until this year, there was a series of motors branded as Performance/CX which had a front ring of around 12-15 teeth.

There was an internal gear which just over doubled the gearing, making the bike pedal as one you would expect that had a 40-odd tooth front ring.

Some motorbikes use a similar design.

Bosch claimed it 'multiplied torque'.

It works OK, but the extra internal gears give significant resistance to unassisted pedalling.

Bosch has dropped the design for 2020, so all motors have a full size front ring.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm going to wish I hadn't started this.


Not from me, I'm very grateful for the information & that somebody else has bothered to educate themselves.


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Oct 2019)

To make matters even more complicated, the first Bosch motor - now labelled Classic - had a full-size chain ring.

I still have a bike with that motor, dating from 2010.

To me, it rides just as well as the newer motors, and has little if any resistance above cut off.

Advances in best part of 10 years have been a smaller case size, but that's about it.

In broad terms, all the latest Bosch motors are similar.

If the slightly less powerful Active Line doesn't suit, I doubt the little bit of extra power in Active Line Plus/Performance/CX would make much difference.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

The issue is no stock versus extra cost I'm not prepared to pay, not the technology but all the information is very interesting, you never know my boss may have a life changing moment & suddenly decide to give me a bonus, however I think there is more chance of doing an unmentionable in the Queen's handbag


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Well things have moved on found a dealer whose is prepared to offer a £300 discount on a new Cube Acid Hybrid 500 which makes it only £100 more than the 2018 he was advertising, so I just need to sort out frame size 19" I think to match my Attention SL & then colour,

Then I have to convince myself I can spend that kind of money on a bike


----------



## jowwy (3 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Well things have moved on found a dealer whose is prepared to offer a £300 discount on a new Cube Acid Hybrid 500 which makes it only £100 more than the 2018 he was advertising, so I just need to sort out frame size 19" I think to match my Attention SL & then colour,
> 
> Then I have to convince myself I can spend that kind of money on a bike


i have TWO of these machines and you will be very happy with your purchase.......the smile's per mile should be enough to convince yourself of spending the money


----------

